# <SOLVED> Internet/dhcp Problems!! (sk98lin)

## cyblord

Hi, here's the problem I'm having right now: everytime I bootup my system and get to the part where it tries to start eth0, the card starts up fine but the error occurs when it's trying dhcp. Here's the error message I got:   :Sad: 

```
No loaded modules provide "dhcp"
```

I use a Marvell Yukon card, and have already included the drivers in the kernel. 

This is what my /etc/conf.d/net file looks like:

```

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

```

When I do ifconfig, it shows my ip as 127.0.0.1, instead of 192.168.x.x

I'd really appreciate your help!!Last edited by cyblord on Thu May 25, 2006 4:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mw007

Looks like you didn't emerge dhcpcd when you were installing Gentoo.

Type this:

```

emerge --search dhcpcd

```

It will say "[Not Installed]" of if you didn't install it. If it is installed, check your PATH environment variable. Could be that the path to the dhcp binary isn't in your PATH and thus can't be found.

----------

## cyblord

so do you mean that I should go back into the livdcd (since internet doesn't work in the "real" system), chroot, and emerge dhcpcd from there?

----------

## mw007

yep!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## troymc

 *cyblord wrote:*   

> so do you mean that I should go back into the livdcd (since internet doesn't work in the "real" system), chroot, and emerge dhcpcd from there?

 

Either that, or manually configure your network this one time, emerge dhcpcd, then reboot.

troymc

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## cyblord

 *troymc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Either that, or manually configure your network this one time, emerge dhcpcd, then reboot.
> 
> troymc

 

how can I configure my network manually?

I manged to emerge dhcpcd from the livecd. then back inside my system, I tried starting it by starting /sbin/dhcpcd

here's the error message I got:

```

Error, dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR = no such device

```

 :Confused: ... ???

----------

## mw007

Did you type dhcpcd on the command line or did you set this up in your /etc/conf.d/net?

Also, when you type 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 do you get more than just your loopback interface listed?

----------

## cyblord

I'll give "dhcpcd eth0" a try.

my /etc/conf.d/net file:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp" 
```

----------

## kucrut

If you want to use dhcp, you can just leave /etc/conf.d/net blank, and restart the net.eth0 service

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## cyblord

alright, I did what you suggested, and here's the message I got:

```
eth0 does not exist
```

 :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Shocked:  :?hmm...

 *mw007 wrote:*   

> Did you type dhcpcd on the command line or did you set this up in your /etc/conf.d/net?
> 
> Also, when you type 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I did it from command line. either way, it didn't work

and btw, yes it only showed 127.0.0.1

----------

## PsychoticRetina

 *cyblord wrote:*   

> and btw, yes it only showed 127.0.0.1

 

suggests youre lacking the driver. did you compile it as a module? what driver did you choose? whats the output of: 

```
dmesg|grep eth
```

----------

## cyblord

 :Very Happy:  Problem solved.

It turned out that my marvell yukon card (sk98lin) was the culprit.

Looks like it has a known bug with the current gentoo-sources kernel.

I ended up using the SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKY2) driver

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_sk98lin

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93283

A big thanks to those who helped out!

----------

